# Fountain Hills Arizona OIS terror suspect.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

clear cut shoot.
Just remember, like a midget at a urinal always be on your toes!














FOUNTAIN HILLS, Ariz. (FOX 10) - Authorities say a suspect was shot after he threw rocks at a sergeant and threatened him with a knife in Fountain Hills. According to the Maricopa County Sheriff's Office, a man repeatedly called 911 on Monday afternoon saying he needed to talk to a deputy at the MCSO substation located near the Avenue of Fountain Hills and La Montana Drive. When an MCSO sergeant went outside to the substation parking lot, he confronted 18-year-old Ismail Hamed who began throwing rocks at him. Hamed, a Fountain Hills resident, displayed a knife and moved towards the sergeant, despite the sergeant's repeated commands to stop. The sergeant then fired his weapon at Hamed. Hamed was taken to a hospital and has since been booked into jail on one count of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.


----------

